# Ice fishing destinations



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking to plan a trip sometime in January, have thought about going as far as devils lake, or lake of the woods. I'm looking for advice from folks that have gone north looking for ice. I'm open to any suggestions on good ice fishing destinations.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lake of the woods is a good time but the fish are very small. When you can fit fours guys limits inside a drywall bucket, you are catching small walleyes. That said, it is a fun experience and I'm planning another trip in January up there with a couple of my daughters that have never been. Most of the resorts are comfortable with a good selection of lodging from hotel rooms to cabins to very nice villas. Most also have restaurants or pubs, some have a few. Most provide transportation to and from their heated shacks in heated Bombadiers, and the shacks are all large and comfortable. Those that don't provide transportation provide maps of the ice roads that will allow you to drive yourself out and back. The prices are very reasonable with most resorts offering packages right around $300 per person for two days fishing and three nights lodging. Google Lake of the Woods ice fishing Baudette Mn and you will get at least a dozen links for local resorts. Sportsmans is a popular location and may be where we stay this time if we get up there in Jan. 
I've for years wanted to get out to a Devils Lake, ND, but never seem to be able to get that type of time to pull it off. I know a group that goes every year and love it. They stay at the Woodlands Resort and fish their shacks as well as fish with the Perch Petrol guys. The pics they send back each year are rediculous and the perch sizes are amazing. They say the lodging is comfortable, the food is good, and the fishing is great. I have to assume it is reasonably priced or they would not make it an annual event. Wish I could tell you good stories about me being there myself, maybe I will pull it off this year. 
Another good area is the Gogebic Region in Michigans UP. Look up the Walleye a Lodge up there, just a regular hotel, and they will give you info about the area. It is very limited in services compared to LOW or Devils Lake but the fishing is very good, if you get good local info, and there is ample lodging and food around. There is a guide up there, his name escapes me but he's findable, that will take you running and gunning on his sleds, with his gear, and his goal is to get you limits of huge perch. You might only catch a few at each spot, but he knows all the spots and works to catch only big ones. I always thought that would be a fun day.
Good luck and go somewhere fun.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are good lakes, but I don't know how many they really catch. Lake simcoe in Canada is supposed to give up some perch. I have fished a lot of northern Michigan and I will say that the path less traveled gives up more fish. Sadly, if they are all over the internet I have low expectations. These guys go so far as to photoshop their pics to not reveal their spot. If you want a fishing trip, go for it... If you want a catching trip... Then who knows. I can tell you not to go to Cadillac Michigan. Lakes around there produce, Mitchell and Cadillac... Not so much.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

While living In Minnesota we took many trips to lotw open water and hardwater. You have the chance at a 30" fish but majority of your fish will be in the 13-20" range. With tons of 7-12" saugers and walleyes to annoy you all day on the vex. You Can keep a combo of 4 walleye and 4 sauger or all 8 sauger with no more than 4 walleye. Slot is any walleye from 19.5"-28 must be released with 1 over 28 as a trophy. We would bring the sleds and portables up and rent a cabin for the week. Zippel bay was our main choice as nick and Diana were awesome owners and were always going above and beyond to keep customers satisfied and on fish. 2nd in line was Cyrus resort. Other good ones are Arnesans, sportsmans, wigwam and many others but theses are ones I would recommend. 

Never did make it to Devils because we never saw a need to. Plenty of fishing opportunities in Minnesota.

Others Id recommend would be Mille lacs, upper red, leech, winnibigoshish,


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Winnibigoshish? That name sounds like that fat girl you used to date!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn my first day back after being banned for a reason I'm still not sure of and the trash talking has already begun. 

Sounds like lovins ice fishing wife that delivers pizza. 

Lol. We call it lake Winnie but that's the real name winnibigoshish


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Beahahaha! Lovins pizza wife... Lmao!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Big girls need "LOVIN" too!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, that pizza was goooood !!!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for Mark to deep fry those walleye from the breaker wall!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha I hear the 1 that got away? I would of been with you boys but was putting some meat in the freezer Saturday.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was wondering if you got a ban. You missed the big sale Lovin had going on.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep got the ole ban hammer. Slammed the fish and put some deer on the ground the past month though


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ea51, I was talking to one of the nwt pros I know up from Minnesota this week. He told me that there is very restrictive eye fishing on lotw now from over harvesting by certain groups of people (not mentioning to avoid debate) I was talking about taking a trip up there if ice is not here but he said he fishes it but had not planned to hit it this year because of the issues there are currently experiencing. Fwiw, one guys take but wanted to throw it out there to possibly avoid sometime some disappointment


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lake of the woods or Mille lacs? Mille lacs has been getting raped by tribal gill netting in the spring while the seasons closed to sportsman for many years and it is catching up. I believe the tribe agreed to not net it this coming spring and try to help the lake rebound with smaller fish, I know the quota for sportsmen was reached early this year and the lake was shut down to keeping walleye and night fishing but I believe it will open back up for ice season. It's a shame as Mille lacs has resorts all around it and they took a beating this year with so many restrictions. Never heard anything for lotw as that lake produces so many smaller fish the spawners are still there. In 2012 when I moved here our summer on Mille lacs was phenomenal for bigger( not compared to here lol) 19-27" fish. Problem was with the slot they could not be kept. Me personally I think it should of been a 2 fish limit both over 20" and none under 20". Very few keepers were caught because the smaller males are first to move up shallow and the Nets would get them before sportsman could in May. Very sad what happened to it. Even in my 7 years fishing it I notice a considerable difference in the the fishing.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha good one


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got some walleyes from the breaker wall for Ya Ray! Big girls tonight.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet! Nice catch!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ended up with 10. Biggest was 31.5" but didn't have a scale. I'm guessing around 11.5-12. If Sean would grow a set and take his boat out we could all get out there. My boats not comfortable for 4 and is really only rigged to fish 2. 3 can be done but it's tight.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

With no ice, I'm thinking we're just going to have to hook some pig walleyes. Nice catch Justin. We're going to have to shame Sean into unwinterizing his boat...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm keeping mine out All year. At this point no need to winterize. Was a horrible year for me to decide to buy a plow truck


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You could always charter winter walleye trips!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You could always trade it in for a surprisingly big Chevy Aveo. Ha ha sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Can't pull the boat with an aveo lol. Pain to work on as well. I'm bigger and have worked on them before and could barely do anything under the hood. 

Ray, if I could do 3 comfortably I would do it in a heartbeat, 

Shoot the way it's going we will be trolling in February or jigging Swedish pimples on the reefs from the boat.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Saw your post, just had to reply with what I got from shore in just the past week. The walleye look like crap because I had them in cooler for like 12 hours straight till I cleaned them the next day


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice fish. That's what mine looked like this morning when I pulled them out of the cooler. We've been getting them from shore and from the boat. 100% of the fish we've caught have been on p10s


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I need to uncover the boat and get it ready


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Nice fish. That's what mine looked like this morning when I pulled them out of the cooler. We've been getting them from shore and from the boat. 100% of the fish we've caught have been on p10s


All mine came off Helsinki had hj14 and a Firetiger yozuri


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone hear of lake petenwell in wisconsin>
And you know how it goes with washing your car. Everyone get there boats out and clean it up to go fishing!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Petenwell is good. Even better is poygan and Winnebago. Don't expect big fish like erie.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Have an invite to fish lake petenwell. Said you can catch 12 to 16in crappie and lake has plenty of other fish. As soon as there is ice up there, i'm making a trip. Got a couple vac days .


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

BigYurk where you been going to from shore ?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Looking to plan a trip sometime in January, have thought about going as far as devils lake, or lake of the woods. I'm looking for advice from folks that have gone north looking for ice. I'm open to any suggestions on good ice fishing destinations.


Sean westman guide service 
Baudett mn. On face book there just putting on ice has a dozen houses couple sleepers. Very good at what he does


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Nimisila....ice walleye capital of the world.;-)


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They pulled rental houses out on to lake of the woods today. Buddy's have been on red lake for past 2 weeks, and some houses are starting to show up on Mille lacs


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am down for a trip guys who wants to go!!!??? Contemplating on heading to the UP within about two weeks they should have safe ice if you look at their temps......I just want to sit on some icceeee!!!!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

21st we are doing 3 days on upper red. Its about the experience. Yes we are going to drive 15 hrs for 16 '' walleyes and love it! Numbers are good up there. We have a local guide contact but will be taking our own machines and equipment.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Red has been on fire... Typical every year though. It's the first to freeze most years due to it being so shallow and it has an amazing shallow water early ice bite. 11-12 fow out of west wind was good to my buddies a few days ago. Red glow rattle spoons tipped with a minnow head produced majority of their fish. With deadsticks with plain hooks and minnows holding its own too. They were having 25-40 fish per person days.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

joewallguy said:


> 21st we are doing 3 days on upper red. Its about the experience. Yes we are going to drive 15 hrs for 16 '' walleyes and love it! Numbers are good up there. We have a local guide contact but will be taking our own machines and equipment.


The experience is what it is all about anyway, it is the memories you return with that will last and be talked about for years, not the fish. The regs are a bit tight on Red, if you are not aware, with a three fish limit and only one over 17". Another hour or so north and you are on LOW where you have several lodging and permanent shack opportunities that are very fair priced with good food and drink. The regs are a bit looser with an 8 fish limit with a slot release for fish 19"-28", and only one kept over 28", I believe. 
Red Lake, to me, is an outdoor experience whereas LOW is an ice fishing vacation. Both are great fisheries, LOW just has a lot more amenities if that is at all a consideration. In no way criticizing your choice, just sharing a bit of info. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> The experience is what it is all about anyway, it is the memories you return with that will last and be talked about for years, not the fish. The regs are a bit tight on Red, if you are not aware, with a three fish limit and only one over 17". Another hour or so north and you are on LOW where you have several lodging and permanent shack opportunities that are very fair priced with good food and drink. The regs are a bit looser with an 8 fish limit with a slot release for fish 19"-28", and only one kept over 28", I believe.
> Red Lake, to me, is an outdoor experience whereas LOW is an ice fishing vacation. Both are great fisheries, LOW just has a lot more amenities if that is at all a consideration. In no way criticizing your choice, just sharing a bit of info. Hope you have a great trip.


 Are there any special regulations for quads or snowmobiles on upper red or LOW?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Can keep 8 on lotw but no more than 4 can be walleye. A combo of walleye and sauger. If your not getting eyes you can keep all 8 saugers if u want just no more than 4 eyes. 19.5"-28" goes back with 1 over 28" can be kept as a trophy fish. 

Red changes year by year. 3 fish is the limit this year. With 1 over 17" and 2 under 17" from how I read it earlier this year.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

They have very little snow up there now. Will most likely be able to drive the trucks on the lake by then. I don't believe you need anything if you are on the lake. If on the state groomed trails in ditches and along the road u need a trail permit. 

I would call the state and check before


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

What about Mille Lacs lake, is it any good for walleye?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had a place on Mille lacs for a few years before moving here. Good fishing open water ice season is slow unless you run and gun all day and brave the elements but strict limits. Native American tribes gill net the lake right after ice out when paying anglers can't target gamefish and wipe a lot of the smaller males because they move up shallow first, therefore making very strict regulations to try and keep the population in check. Very hard to limit on keepers. Might catch 1 keeper to 4-8 slot fish. If it were me I would pass it up and keep heading north. I very rarely ice fished it I would either stay in the cities or head north to lotw.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we're doing a Saginaw bay trip late Feb or early mar if Erie doesn't freeze . Never been there but I know some people . Good mix of perch and walleye , and closer to home than many other places . We'll see , still hoping we get ice time on Erie , but not expecting it....just hopeful


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Carpn said:


> I'm pretty sure we're doing a Saginaw bay trip late Feb or early mar if Erie doesn't freeze . Never been there but I know some people . Good mix of perch and walleye , and closer to home than many other places . We'll see , still hoping we get ice time on Erie , but not expecting it....just hopeful[/QUOTE
> 
> Fished up there several times and my bro spoke to some friends up there last week. They were planning open water trips this past weekend and said others were fishing the open water on the river. Hope their luck changes. Can be done tricky spots and cracks but a fun place!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Had a place on Mille lacs for a few years before moving here. Good fishing open water ice season is slow unless you run and gun all day and brave the elements but strict limits. Native American tribes gill net the lake right after ice out when paying anglers can't target gamefish and wipe a lot of the smaller males because they move up shallow first, therefore making very strict regulations to try and keep the population in check. Very hard to limit on keepers. Might catch 1 keeper to 4-8 slot fish. If it were me I would pass it up and keep heading north. I very rarely ice fished it I would either stay in the cities or head north to lotw.


Thanks for the advice, I'll cross that one off the list.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

My Demeyes said:


> Are there any special regulations for quads or snowmobiles on upper red or LOW?


The only regs might be some kind of ORV sticker but, if so, I'm not aware on it. You can drive anything onto the ice that safety will allow. Once there is 10" or more of ice most forgo the smaller equipment for the comfort of a full size car/truck. Most of these MN lakes have roads that are plowed and well marked from shore to popular areas, with some being free access and others having a small fee, depending on who is maintaining them.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> The only regs might be some kind of ORV sticker but, if so, I'm not aware on it. You can drive anything onto the ice that safety will allow. Once there is 10" or more of ice most forgo the smaller equipment for the comfort of a full size car/truck. Most of these MN lakes have roads that are plowed and well marked from shore to popular areas, with some being free access and others having a small fee, depending on who is maintaining them.


I never seen a free plowed road in Minnesota on the lakes unless it was someone plowing a road to their own fish house and those were not maintained unless that person was out fishing. And most lakes don't have plowed roads just the bigger more populated lakes. I fished many lakes up there that never had roads (100 acres- 10,000 acres) Most resorts plow the roads and charge simply due to wear and tear on the plow trucks. Most are $10 a day or $25 for the weekend which is fri- sun. I always bought a yearly pass so I just drove right onto the lake without having to stop and go into the resort to pay. Significantly cheaper that way too. Once you pay 1 resort u can travel to another resorts roads as most of them connect somewhere along the line. After about 12-14" we would pull our wheelhouse out with the truck until ice off.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Looking to plan a trip sometime in January, have thought about going as far as devils lake, or lake of the woods. I'm looking for advice from folks that have gone north looking for ice. I'm open to any suggestions on good ice fishing destinations.


Under 18 has to have a snowmobile certificate non resident 18 and up drivers license, 50 mph public land and lakes. Google snowmobile and atv mn. Pulls the regs up.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> Looking to plan a trip sometime in January, have thought about going as far as devils lake, or lake of the woods. I'm looking for advice from folks that have gone north looking for ice. I'm open to any suggestions on good ice fishing destinations.


Went to Devils Lake last year great time but only a 20 perch limit and the bitch is the 1000 plus mile drive. Go to Simcoe 50 a day 100 possession plus a 7 hour drive


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Rich Long said:


> Went to Devils Lake last year great time but only a 20 perch limit and the bitch is the 1000 plus mile drive. Go to Simcoe 50 a day 100 possession plus a 7 hour drive


Wow that sounds like a really fun vacation. I have some days left I was hoping to use ice fishing. I don't think I can manage Devils but I hope I can ice fish somewhere.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's why I rarely head back up to minnesota open or ice. The trip is so long. It's 18 hrs from akron to lotw. So it needs to be at least a week vacation to make it worth it with 2 full days of driving. Here is our limit from out last day up to lake of the woods the last time I went in March of 2013. If I were heading up Id do a mid to late March trip. Fishing is excellent that time of the year. ATTACH=full]200231[/ATTACH]


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Under 18 has to have a snowmobile certificate non resident 18 and up drivers license, 50 mph public land and lakes. Google snowmobile and atv mn. Pulls the regs up.


if u use sled trails u won't have to pay I grow up there drive a sled on too rainy river then on to lake of the woods


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> Those are good lakes, but I don't know how many they really catch. Lake simcoe in Canada is supposed to give up some perch. I have fished a lot of northern Michigan and I will say that the path less traveled gives up more fish. Sadly, if they are all over the internet I have low expectations. These guys go so far as to photoshop their pics to not reveal their spot. If you want a fishing trip, go for it... If you want a catching trip... Then who knows. I can tell you not to go to Cadillac Michigan. Lakes around there produce, Mitchell and Cadillac... Not so much.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> Lake of the woods is a good time but the fish are very small. When you can fit fours guys limits inside a drywall bucket, you are catching small walleyes. That said, it is a fun experience and I'm planning another trip in January up there with a couple of my daughters that have never been. Most of the resorts are comfortable with a good selection of lodging from hotel rooms to cabins to very nice villas. Most also have restaurants or pubs, some have a few. Most provide transportation to and from their heated shacks in heated Bombadiers, and the shacks are all large and comfortable. Those that don't provide transportation provide maps of the ice roads that will allow you to drive yourself out and back. The prices are very reasonable with most resorts offering packages right around $300 per person for two days fishing and three nights lodging. Google Lake of the Woods ice fishing Baudette Mn and you will get at least a dozen links for local resorts. Sportsmans is a popular location and may be where we stay this time if we get up there in Jan.
> I've for years wanted to get out to a Devils Lake, ND, but never seem to be able to get that type of time to pull it off. I know a group that goes every year and love it. They stay at the Woodlands Resort and fish their shacks as well as fish with the Perch Petrol guys. The pics they send back each year are rediculous and the perch sizes are amazing. They say the lodging is comfortable, the food is good, and the fishing is great. I have to assume it is reasonably priced or they would not make it an annual event. Wish I could tell you good stories about me being there myself, maybe I will pull it off this year.
> Another good area is the Gogebic Region in Michigans UP. Look up the Walleye a Lodge up there, just a regular hotel, and they will give you info about the area. It is very limited in services compared to LOW or Devils Lake but the fishing is very good, if you get good local info, and there is ample lodging and food around. There is a guide up there, his name escapes me but he's findable, that will take you running and gunning on his sleds, with his gear, and his goal is to get you limits of huge perch. You might only catch a few at each spot, but he knows all the spots and works to catch only big ones. I always thought that would be a fun day.
> Good luck and go somewhere fun.


What about portage lake in Michigan just looking for a good eye lake day nite go to lake of the woods every winter but would like to drive somewhere closer to Ohio this year gogebic sounds good but 12 hour drive.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am looking at Hamlin Lake Michigan this year. About 6 hours from Akron and has Walleye.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Am looking at Hamlin Lake Michigan this year. About 6 hours from Akron and has Walleye.


I was lookin into that lake this winter also.probly in february.wonder how the fishing is or if theres any ice at the moment.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a feeling Erie will be fishable in February. That is normally when we get to fish Erie it almost never freezes before February. The last two years were not typical Ice seasons


----------

